# Spiny Orb Weaver



## Arianji (Apr 29, 2012)

I find these spiders so beautiful and fascinating and I was wondering if anyone had kept them in captivity before, if so how did they do/what set up did you provide for them? I realize they are not cob web spiders so would they need a larger enclosure, or do they adapt well to a smaller one? Thank you for your responses in advance


----------



## The Snark (Apr 30, 2012)

Not exactly in captivity per se but. I noted a couple of beautiful specimens in an elderly couple's well tended garden. I pointed them out to the couple and the lady was enchanted. Since then, 5 years now, she has made an effort to provide a habitat for them and they have come back every year. Last I checked, 2 years ago, she had about a dozen connecting shrubbery to the eaves of her house. She has even redesigned the garden paths so people can walk though and see the webs without disturbing the spiders. I need to get out there again and take some pictures.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Arianji (Apr 30, 2012)

yeah, that's why I would hate to keep one in captivity, they make such elaborate beautiful webs and I love to watch them, but I have none in my backyard to observe. So maybe I should try and set up a nice habitat for them and then try to relocate some and see how they take to it.


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 30, 2012)

Arianji said:


> So maybe I should try and set up a nice habitat for them and then try to relocate some and see how they take to it.


That's what I would do.

I am fortunate to have a well-established population of golden silk orbweavers (_Nephila clavipes_) in my yard. In early summer, I start seeing the spiderlings. As they grow, they begin to disperse until only a few conspicuous females (and their mates) remain.


----------



## The Snark (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm envious. My orb weavers are a one year and then gone. Maybe you could give some pointers as to what habitat keeps them around? What to avoid, etc. I know that our monsoons wreak havoc and wipe their webs too regularly.


----------



## Arianji (Apr 30, 2012)

yeah I had a large female black and yellow argiope for many years that came back, but I haven't seen her in a long while now. I guess she passed on and none of her daughters stuck around, a real shame too, they are such an impressive spider

---------- Post added 04-30-2012 at 10:17 PM ----------

by the way ungoliant, your name's reference is awesome, just thought I would let you know


----------



## Ungoliant (May 2, 2012)

The Snark said:


> I'm envious. My orb weavers are a one year and then gone. Maybe you could give some pointers as to what habitat keeps them around? What to avoid, etc. I know that our monsoons wreak havoc and wipe their webs too regularly.


We don't do anything special; they just seem to like it here. We live on a wooded lot. It's too shady to grow grass (and I'm not sure if I'd want the hassle of lawn-care anyway), so we leave it pretty "wild." Mostly, I just try to avoid knocking down their webs. (Occasionally, they set up in places that we need to get to, but most of the time, they're not in the way.)

Most of the spiders' webs are in shady spots between branches of trees or bushes. Sometimes they attach part of the web to the side of the house. I have fed them on occasion just to watch them eat, but they do fine on their own.

We live in hurricane country (though fortunately far enough inland to avoid the flooding), but those are rare events. Otherwise, the storms aren't that bad. The summers are hot and humid. The winters are mild. (We only get snow that sticks once every few decades.)




Arianji said:


> by the way ungoliant, your name's reference is awesome, just thought I would let you know


Thanks! (Another Tolkien fan, I see!) I actually tried "Shelob" first, but it was taken.


----------



## Arianji (May 4, 2012)

Yes, Tolkien is awesome. I too tried to do shelob, ungoliant is more impressive anyways though. Just as I was complaining about not having my big orbweaver a ton of "leucauge venusta" popped up everywhere in my back yard, I have never seen this species before (well not outside of the deep woods) I really like them, they are quite colorful and they are in the same place everyday which is fun for observation. Do they come back every year? or does the winter take them? I could not find any definite answers on that. If the winter snaps them I might want to save a pair for next year (I wouldn't collect them until the end of the season though, no need to disturb them now) So how do you tell the difference in sex? And what would be best to keep them in?


----------



## Ungoliant (May 4, 2012)

Like many true spiders, orchard orbweavers are short-lived. They are born in the spring, lay eggs at the end of summer, and die in the winter. I would expect the next generation of spiderlings to disperse, but as long as the habitat is favorable, a few may stick around.

The males are about half the size of the females and are not as brilliantly colored. As with all spiders, sexually mature males have enlarged palps.

*BugGuide Photos*: female male

I've never kept orbweavers in captivity, but maybe someone else will have some advice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ciphor (May 4, 2012)

I've kept quite a few captive in quite a few different ways.

No time to go into detail, I did post some stuff about it on a thread titled Argiopidae. Mine live 20+ months in captivity, it is the wild environment that drives single year cycles in true spiders from my experience. Though I'm sure there are many many exceptions, as there always are with spiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arianji (May 5, 2012)

Well maybe at the end of the season I'll try keeping a pair of them then, I would like to ensure their survival in my yard


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that they are common around the Murray river. I know that the golden silk orb weavers are everywhere up there. A friend of mine has a caravan and sees them almost every day. I'm going up there with him on the summer holidays this year.


----------



## grish (Aug 31, 2017)

i was ruminating this morning when i saw 3 of my 7 spiny backs were gone due to the rain ,but as i walked and looked on my east southeast trail i found one singular grouping of 6 in a hole in the brush at a loblolly and white oak stand . i had eyes on 4 arrow micrathenas but two are gone for now, they'll be back though ,i know .my sole remaining mckinley is getting huge,sure to grace me with at least a couple of egg sacs.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 31, 2017)

I hope you get egg sacs! Good luck.


----------



## grish (Sep 2, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> I hope you get egg sacs! Good luck.


i wish i could figure out how to post photos , i"ve got several arrow micrathenas, a bunch of spiny backs,loads of hackled mesh weavers,one mckinley(at present) ,multitudes of orchard orbweavers,one beautiful big neoscona cruciforma (lucas) and i don't know if i have 2or if i have seen the same one twice, a ummidia trap door ,its what i refer to as my rarest sighting here at home in north central mississippi


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 2, 2017)

grish said:


> i wish i could figure out how to post photo


You can upload pictures to the appropriate Arachnoboards gallery and then embed those images in forum posts.













Embedding Arachnoboards Gallery Images



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 12, 2017






"Share BB IMG (With Thumbnail) Code" results in a small preview with a link to the original:


"Share BB GALLERY Code" results in a large preview with a link to the original:












The Watering Hole (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Feb 21, 2017
__ 2
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra




						Bulldozer, my 3.5" female Grammostola pulchra.


----------

